# RIP Jackson



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am in shock. My loving boy, Jackson, collapsed late this afternoon and was pronounced dead at the emergency vet office. 

He was asking to come in at the patio door, I told him to wait a minute and turned to make sure that Tanner was not in the room. I caught movement out of the corner of my eye and turned back to see Jackson slumped and starting what looked to me like a seizure. His legs were jerking and he was making a strange, rhythmic yelping sound. I called for my husband. He came in and tried to left him but couldn't get a grip. I think he was scared that he was hurting him.

I grabbed a blanket and draped it over Jackson, then my husband took Jack's front and I took the hind end and we carried him to the car. I think he was dead when we laid him in the car. He had pooped when we picked him up, but I know I saw his chest raising and falling. But I sat with him for the 7 minute ride to the vet ER and I never saw or felt his chest move again.

We called the vet once we were in the car, to let them know we are on our way with a critical dog, and they took him in right away. But he was already gone when we got there.

How could that happen so quickly? He had just played a game of fetch with my oldest son. 

Jackson came to me as a 5 week old foster puppy, along with his litter-mate. He was only 8.5 years old. He was the best companion and was so easy to raise and train. He was just a good, good boy.

We are just devastated. The other dogs are very subdued. You can't tell me that they don't know that something has happened. We have had two door knocks since we got back, and nobody has barked. At all. It took me a while to realize it is because Jackson is gone. He was the one who would start the alert barking, and without him to start it the other dogs don't know what to do.

He was a good dog.
Sheilah


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sheilah,

My stomach sank when I saw your post. There are no words except I am so sorry....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh I am so so very sorry. 
:hugs:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sheilah, I am so incredibly sorry to hear about Jackson. I cant even imagine... 


As for how it happened so quickly.... i dont even know. If it was hot out while he was playing and he got overheated.... its anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh Sheilah, I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Jackson. What a terrible shock. 

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It sounds so awful, and no idea what happened.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.... What a terrible shock


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh my... I am so so sorry...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, you guys. I just can't get over how quick it was. Minutes. Just minutes. I so want to think that he knew we were with him when he went. 

I have posted this photo before. Jackson loved being a family companion, and his favorite thing to do was be with us. Here he is with my niece and nephew.








He was such a good dog. Never any behavioral issues. Steady as a rock. And healthy. He had a cast iron stomach. 

The vet who worked on him said that there are a few things that could have caused this. I had commented to my husband just last week that Jackson was showing signs of slowing down, that earlier that evening we had been out for a walk and he got tired before I did. That and the apparent sudden collapse makes the vet think that they'll find signs of a tumor on/in the pericardial sack. That is what she thinks happened. 
Sheilah


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh I am so sorry..........


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your family member.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You know, after all these years of sharing my life with dogs, this is the first time I have ever suddenly lost one like this. I have had to euthanize my fair share of dogs. But it was always a process, a decision that took a while to reach. There was illness, something known and fought against over a period of time. 

I have never had a pet just die like this. 
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would like to say that even with all the condolences that have been coming in through phone and in person, the care and support from you all here have been very soothing.

My brother and my neighbors and friends are all truly sorry for our loss. But you guys really _get _it.

Thank you so much. 
Sheilah


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Sheilah, I am so sorry. How devastating to lose a friend so quickly. :-(


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss. What a wonderful life he had and as lucky as you were to find him, he was just as lucky to find you. I'm convinced that certain dogs come into our lives for a reason and even though it seems too short, the time was a gift. Right now it is shocking and painful, but you can look forward to the day you can think of something he did and smile.
Rest in Peace, Jackson.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We just took in our senior hospice foster, Holly, for her final vet visit. We had her 6mos.

She got sick very quickly, although she didn't pass on her own.
I'm still kind of confused and bewildered about how quickly she became ill as well.

Please take as long as you need to figure it out. I think it's our reaction to sudden loss and grief, to try to make sense of it.
God bless you and your family in your time of loss.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

How devastating, I'm so sorry.  

It's so much worse when you can't make any sense of it, and so sudden, what a shock. 

Rest in Peace Jackson. 
_________
Sue


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Jackson....sorry for your loss


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry, so sorry. 

In February, my always healthy little mix boy passed away after a sudden bleed (longer story). No warning of what was lurking - it was his first vet visit that was not a wellness exam or a trip over with another animal for treats. I have never lost an animal suddenly and have to say...the shock was unreal and it has been more difficult than I would have imagined. 

I feel badly for you today, and for the days ahead as you process what happens - the processing that generally happens as they get sick, and slowly fade away.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine...


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...I am crying. We lost our dear class clown, India similarly- in the yard and then suddenly dead! It was 6 years ago and still hurts like it was yesterday. I hurt for you and your family


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. The suddeness is the hardest. If we only had time to prepare we say but even being prepared doesn't make it easy. Your boy will be waiting on the other side of the bridge for you one day. I know 
Raina is still missing Pyrate as it hasn't even been two weeks yet so give the other dogs some extra love and attention to help them and you through this.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sheilah,

I am awfully sorry that you lost your four-legged friend.

May he rest in peace!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's devestating, I'm so sorry for your loss  You did absolutely everything you could and he had a wonderful life so I hope you can find comfort in that


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think a sudden death is so hard. Not that an expected one is easy either.

I read an analogy about death that I really liked once. Something like you are standing on a street corner, and you look across the street and see somebody running at you. You prepare yourself to be attacked, they hit you and you go down but bounce up because you saw it coming. That is an expected death. For sudden death, you are standing on the corner, don't see them coming, and suddenly are on the ground. You stay there wondering how you ended up there. You do get up eventually, but it takes longer. That is sudden death.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sheilah, I'm sorry for your sudden loss. Run free Jackson. :halogsd:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry. I cannot imagine how shocking and scary that must have been and how you are feeling now. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, RIP Jackson.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through! Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!

Until you can all meet again at the bridge...RIP Jackson!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Sheilah, I am SO sorry! 

What a shock, I can't even imagine losing one so quickly like that, with absolutely no warning. I think it's especially hard to lose the good ones, the easy dogs who never had any issues. :hugs:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

In the space of one hour he went from playing fetch (he ALWAYS brought the ball back and dropped it at your feet) to laying dead on a gurney. It was that fast.
Sheilah


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet precious boy, may he run free at the bridge. I am sure that he knew you were with him in those last minutes, because he could feel your love. God Bless. :rip:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sheilah, that is my biggest fear. I've seen numerous stories here where something similar happened, and with Keefer almost 7 years old, I've started to worry about it. Hemangiosarcoma in particular takes dogs so quickly that most of the time people don't even know their dog is sick until it collapses and dies. As hard as it was to lose Dena in 3 weeks, what you experienced with Jackson is so much worse.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope he knew we were with him, and how much he was loved. I think that he often took a back seat to Tanner, simply because Tanner needed so much. Jackson belonged to everyone in the family. He loved us all and had no favorites, unlike Tanner and Addie who absolutely have their favorite humans. 

The vet said her best guess is hemangiosarcoma. We won't know until the necropsy is finished. But she said that taken all together, that is what she thinks happened. His age, his breed and the sudden onset of observable symptoms are all pointing in that direction.

We are supposed to leave Wednesday for our vacation. I have been looking forward to this trip for months, but now I don't want to go. I feel kind of paranoid about my other dogs. My Pug is much, much older than Jackson, what if he dies while we are gone?

This just stinks. My son had his last day of school this past Friday and instead of being out and about and enjoying his first day of summer vacation he is laying in his bed, crying. That makes me cry, which makes him cry harder. 
Sheilah


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

sit said:


> I hope he knew we were with him, and how much he was loved. I think that he often took a back seat to Tanner, simply because Tanner needed so much. Jackson belonged to everyone in the family. He loved us all and had no favorites, unlike Tanner and Addie who absolutely have their favorite humans.
> 
> The vet said her best guess is hemangiosarcoma. We won't know until the necropsy is finished. But she said that taken all together, that is what she thinks happened. His age, his breed and the sudden onset of observable symptoms are all pointing in that direction.
> 
> ...


I truly believe they know we are with them even when they are not responding to anyone else. Pyrate knew my voice at the very end even when he wouldn't respond to anyone else. I think they know they are loved even when their house mates get more attention for one reason or another. Pyrate understood that Raina was young and needed more training while he was wise and didn't have to go to class anymore. Occasionally I took him to class anyway if Raina was in heat or something and he would enjoy just watching from his mutt matt. I would sit with him and talk to him about the other dogs and he would get his big smile. I loved those times just me and him sitting together.

As for the vacation, it is hard to go away after something like this leaving your other furry kids home. Could you possibly take them with you and if you can't keep them where you are going, board them nearby? I had to go on a preplanned vacation after Holly, my mix breed lab, got killed by a car and I didn't think I could handle it but we went. I'm sure I wasn't a lot of fun but we had rented a townhome on the beach (no refunds) and walking the beach helped a lot because it was just me and nature. I didn't get another dog until over a year later when Pyrate appeared. 

Your son needs this time to grieve too. It stinks that it is the beginning of his summer vacation but once he has time to cry and grieve and get it out he will get better and be able to eventually enjoy what is left of summer. I don't think letting him know you cry is a bad thing. Children need to know that grieving is a natural process that even adults go through so that they know what they are feeling isn't wrong or bad. You could maybe in a few days plant a plant for Jackson, maybe in the front of the house where everyone could see it and have your son help. Little things like that help us through the process. Be kind to yourself, try to focus on the fun times you had together, and most of all remember how much Jackson loved you. You were there to the end and that is all we can ask of ourselves.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I wish we could take the dogs with us. But we are going to Disneyland and trying to get them on a plane and in boarding down in Anaheim at this late date would be impossible.

My son's fiance is pet sitting for us. That has worked out well in the past. She is familiar with all the pets and they like her. I am so grateful that he went now, rather than while we were gone. Can you imagine how hard that would have been on her? To be pet sitting and have that happen? Or on us, to get that phone call?

I had no idea that so many people knew and cared for Jackson. We have had a steady stream of neighbors paying their condolences, and they all had some Jackson story they wanted to share. 
Sheilah


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There aren't enough tears for such a loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

sit said:


> I wish we could take the dogs with us. But we are going to Disneyland and trying to get them on a plane and in boarding down in Anaheim at this late date would be impossible.
> 
> My son's fiance is pet sitting for us. That has worked out well in the past. She is familiar with all the pets and they like her. I am so grateful that he went now, rather than while we were gone. Can you imagine how hard that would have been on her? To be pet sitting and have that happen? Or on us, to get that phone call?
> 
> ...


As long as you have someone you trust, then trust that your higher power will take care of them all. I too would have hated to get that call - to not have been there would be much worse. I have been blessed by all Pyrate's friends stopping by, bringing food to make sure I was eating, and hanging around to tell stories they want to share. Our dogs are truly loved by more people than we realize.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i just read your post...
so very sorry for this time of grief your family is experiencing. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you. 
Sheilah


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!! its heartbreaking to loose a family member so fast


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just read this, I don't know how I missed it.

I'm so sorry to hear about Jackson, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is hard to lose your friend so quickly, as I have had this happen too. In addition to your grief, you have the shock and the sense of not having had a chance to say goodbye. In time, you will probably be glad that Jackson went so fast and was not burdened with suffering for a long time. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you for your condolences. I have lived with dogs for my whole life, almost 50 years, and I have never lost a dog like this. I still get a shock when I walk into my bedroom and see a bookcase where his bed used to be.

But I agree, no matter how much it hurts and no matter how shocking such a sudden death is, I much prefer this to a steady decline that plays out over time.
Sheilah


----------

